# Tivo Desktop & pytivo refuse to push full recordings back to my Roamio



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2013)

I have tivo desktop running, and last week i was able to move a recording from my pc to the tivo roamio with no problems. 

But the other day I tried several recordingsand it cuts off at 1/2 on some movies and 85% on others. I can watch the videos fine on windows media player but it never transfers to the tivo intact.


I tried pytivo and it did the same thing but on the command prompt it had an error 10054] An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host. 

I am dumbfounded at what to do. I can transfer from the tivo to pc via tivo desktop with no problems but going back from pc to tivo bombs out. 

When I go to the end of the recording it says transfer interuppted, but the connection is stable so not sure.

I checked the transfer log under network in TIVO and it states the same 96.0 MB transfer rate so it looks like an average speed for my MOCA connection.

Anyone have similiar experience that can direct a fix?

Thanks for any help


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

"An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host" means that the TiVo is rejecting the file, due to what it regards as bad data. Do you get the same results with the same files every time? That is, one file stops at 85%, and if you try the same file again, it stops at the same place? If so, I'd assume the original files are corrupt, or just out of spec. (The fact that you can play them back on the PC doesn't contradict this. Almost any PC software player is much more tolerant than the TiVo is.)

If that's the issue, you may be able to resolve it by forcing pyTivo to transcode the file. (You shouldn't be seeing this kind of error unless it's _not_ transcoding.)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2013)

I tried a different show and it transferred successfully but the one where i had trouble failed.

INFOyTivo:192.168.1.25 [21/Mar/2014 18:59:14] "GET /MyMovies/The%20Scorpion%20
King%20(Recorded%20Feb%204,%202014,%20AMCHD).TiVo?Format=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg-ts
HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo.video.video:[21/Mar/2014 18:59:14] Start sending "f:\tivo\The Scorpi
on King (Recorded Feb 4, 2014, AMCHD).TiVo" to Family Room
INFOyTivo:192.168.1.25 [21/Mar/2014 19:08:58] "GET /MyMovies/The%20Scorpion%20
King%20(Recorded%20Feb%204,%202014,%20AMCHD).TiVo?Format=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg-ts
HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo.video.video:[21/Mar/2014 19:08:58] Start sending "f:\tivo\The Scorpi
on King (Recorded Feb 4, 2014, AMCHD).TiVo" to Family Room
INFOyTivo.video.video:[Errno 10054] An existing connection was forcibly closed
by the remote host
INFOyTivo.video.video:[Errno 10054] An existing connection was forcibly closed
by the remote host
INFOyTivo.video.video:[21/Mar/2014 19:08:58] Done sending "f:\tivo\The Scorpio
n King (Recorded Feb 4, 2014, AMCHD).TiVo" to Family Room, 0 bytes, 0.00 Mb/s
ERRORyTivo:Exception during request from ('192.168.1.25', 50085)
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "C:\Python27\lib\SocketServer.py", line 593, in process_request_thread
self.finish_request(request, client_address)
File "C:\Python27\lib\SocketServer.py", line 334, in finish_request
self.RequestHandlerClass(request, client_address, self)
File "C:\pytivo\httpserver.py", line 91, in __init__
client_address, server)
File "C:\Python27\lib\SocketServer.py", line 651, in __init__
self.finish()
File "C:\Python27\lib\SocketServer.py", line 710, in finish
self.wfile.close()
File "C:\Python27\lib\socket.py", line 279, in close
self.flush()
File "C:\Python27\lib\socket.py", line 303, in flush
self._sock.sendall(view[write_offset:write_offset+buffer_size])
error: [Errno 10054] An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote ho
st

It stopped at the same place as yesterday . This was happened with pytivo and tivo desktop.

How can i force it to transcode?

On a side note i tried streambaby but when i click on my video it says please wait then says video not encoded or something like that and this is what streambaby reports in the cmd line
StreamBabyStream[#1,uri=null] warning: "resource 2057 not found"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2013)

I ran ffmpeg -i 
this is the result

ffmpeg -i 1.tivo
FFmpeg version SVN-r15986, Copyright (c) 2000-2008 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
configuration: --enable-shared --disable-static --extra-cflags=-fno-common --e
nable-memalign-hack --enable-pthreads --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libxvid --ena
ble-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libspeex --enable-libfaac --enable-lib
gsm --enable-libx264 --enable-libschroedinger --enable-avisynth --enable-swscale
--enable-gpl
libavutil 49.12. 0 / 49.12. 0
libavcodec 52. 6. 0 / 52. 6. 0
libavformat 52.23. 1 / 52.23. 1
libavdevice 52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
libswscale 0. 6. 1 / 0. 6. 1
built on Dec 3 2008 02:14:13, gcc: 4.2.4
[mpeg @ 0x93c7b0]Could not find codec parameters (Audio: mp2, stereo, s16, 64 kb
/s)
[mpeg @ 0x93c7b0]Could not find codec parameters (Video: 0x0000)
[mpeg @ 0x93c7b0]Could not find codec parameters (Audio: mp2, 0 channels, s16)
1.tivo: could not find codec parameters

I used a differnt ffmpeg and this is the result

ffmpeg -i 1.tivo
ffmpeg version N-61599-gce9d3da Copyright (c) 2000-2014 the FFmpeg developers
built on Mar 18 2014 22:07:14 with gcc 4.8.2 (GCC)
configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-av
isynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enab
le-iconv --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetyp
e --enable-libgsm --enable-libilbc --enable-libmodplug --enable-libmp3lame --ena
ble-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-l
ibopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libsp
eex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvidstab --enable-libvo-aa
cenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libwavp
ack --enable-libx264 --enable-libx265 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable
-zlib
libavutil 52. 67.100 / 52. 67.100
libavcodec 55. 52.102 / 55. 52.102
libavformat 55. 34.101 / 55. 34.101
libavdevice 55. 11.100 / 55. 11.100
libavfilter 4. 3.100 / 4. 3.100
libswscale 2. 5.101 / 2. 5.101
libswresample 0. 18.100 / 0. 18.100
libpostproc 52. 3.100 / 52. 3.100
[mpegts @ 0000000000387c80] changing packet size to 188
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 22 0
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 80 1
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] invalid mb type in I Frame at 18 3
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 76 4
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 12 6
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 71 7
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 8 9
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] invalid mb type in I Frame at 66 10
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 112 11
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 27 13
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 31 14
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 7 15
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 57 15
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] ac-tex damaged at 38 16
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] invalid mb type in I Frame at 20 17
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 60 17
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 35 18
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 40 19
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 35 20
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] invalid mb type in I Frame at 19 21
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 54 21
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 86 21
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] mb incr damaged
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 99 22
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] invalid mb type in I Frame at 47 23
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 18 24
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 56 24
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] ac-tex damaged at 86 24
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 36 25
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] ac-tex damaged at 66 25
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] mb incr damaged
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 44 26
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 8 27
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 57 27
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] ac-tex damaged at 89 27
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] invalid mb type in I Frame at 38 28
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] ac-tex damaged at 92 28
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 34 29
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 97 29
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 26 31
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 56 31
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] ac-tex damaged at 84 31
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 26 32
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] mb incr damaged
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 93 32
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 36 33
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] ac-tex damaged at 98 33
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 11 35
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 46 35
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 16 36
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] invalid mb type in I Frame at 56 36
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 90 36
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 38 37
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] invalid mb type in I Frame at 107 37
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 52 38
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 81 38
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 35 39
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 97 39
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 58 40
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] invalid mb type in I Frame at 84 40
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] ac-tex damaged at 46 41
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 35 41
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 48 42
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] invalid mb type in I Frame at 85 42
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 61 43
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 98 43
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 83 44
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] mb incr damaged
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 118 45
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 100 46
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] invalid mb type in I Frame at 103 47
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] ac-tex damaged at 106 48
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 23 50
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] invalid mb type in I Frame at 68 51
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 116 52
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] invalid mb type in I Frame at 52 54
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] invalid mb type in I Frame at 111 55
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] ac-tex damaged at 47 57
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 105 58
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 43 60
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 98 61
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 36 63
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 93 64
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 30 66
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] skipped MB in I frame at 62 67
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] Warning MVs not available
[mpeg2video @ 0000000002983760] concealing 5680 DC, 5680 AC, 5680 MV errors in I
frame
[NULL @ 0000000002984200] start time is not set in estimate_timings_from_pts
[mpegts @ 0000000000387c80] Could not find codec parameters for stream 1 (Audio:
ac3 ([129][0][0][0] / 0x0081), 0 channels, fltp): unspecified sample rate
Consider increasing the value for the 'analyzeduration' and 'probesize' options
[mpegts @ 0000000000387c80] Could not find codec parameters for stream 2 (Unknow
n: none ([151][0][0][0] / 0x0097)): unknown codec
Consider increasing the value for the 'analyzeduration' and 'probesize' options
Input #0, mpegts, from '1.tivo':
Duration: 01:02:00.92, start: 48619.866489, bitrate: 13495 kb/s
Program 1
Stream #0:0[0xe65]: Video: mpeg2video (Main) ([2][0][0][0] / 0x0002), yuv420
p(tv), 1920x1080 [SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], max. 20000 kb/s, 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k
tbn, 59.94 tbc
Stream #0:1[0xe66]: Audio: ac3 ([129][0][0][0] / 0x0081), 0 channels, fltp
Stream #0:2[0xe67]: Unknown: none ([151][0][0][0] / 0x0097)
At least one output file must be specified


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2013)

I turned off my firewall hoping that was the cause but it didn't make any difference


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2013)

i used VideoRedo to recode it and i was able to transfer it back to my tivo. So the video was to corrupt for tivo to accept it back


----------



## bvanhoudt (Apr 24, 2006)

Fugazi70, 
I'm having the same problem with transferring shows that were copied from my Roamio to my PC using Desktop Plus but when I try to bring them back they start and then stop at the same point on different uploads. Here is the scenario;

=> I bought a new Roamio Plus (1T hard drive) and purchased a 3T hard drive that I put in last Friday. 
=> On Thursday night I copied about 10 shows that I had on my Roamio to my PC using Desktop Plus. 
=> After the upgrade on Friday I tried to copy the 10 shows from my PC back to the upgraded Roamio and 9 of the 10 would not copy fully. Some only a few minutes others only seconds before they stopped. When they stopped I would delete and try to re-upload and they would stop in the same spot.

Reading what you said here makes sense. I do have VideoRedo and will use that tonight to copy to video format which I do before I burn DVDs. 

QUESTION => Is there a different format or should I just copy to video and then load back up to the Roamio?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2013)

I used quick stream fix and left the format as .tivo. It would fix about 99% of my videos. 

I didn't purchase the software so far, i just used the trial. I am debating just watching the videos on my pc instead of converting and sending them back to the tivo box.


----------



## bvanhoudt (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Fugazi70, 
Thanks for your response. I ran the 9 downloads on my PC that would not upload to my Tivo through VideoRedo with the output being .tivo and all 9 uploaded without a problem after this conversion. No doubt VideoRedo is able to handle the corrupted files (sectors), clean them up and then rebuild a clean output file. On your thought process about watching on your PC versus converting and sending back to the Tivo I think VideoRedo is great for handling Tivo files and burning but as you stated it would be up to your own preference as to if you wanted to watch on your PC or your TV realizing that you would have the overhead of converting the files and then uploading if you wanted to watch on your TV. I personally like watching programs on my TV rather than PC. Good Luck.

bvandhoudt


----------



## ColHapablap (Oct 15, 2010)

I am having this same problem and can figure out absolutely no way to fix it.

I downloaded a bunch of .tivo files from my old Premiere to my PC using kmttg, and I'm trying to download them to my new Roamio using pyTivo, and every time gives me the error "An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host" at some point along the way. I've tried:

- Having kmttg do a QS Fix using Project X
- Having kmttg do a QS Fix using VideoRedo
- Having kmttg decrypt and reencode the video as h.264 in an mp4 container. This at least has worked for one video, but not another.

The only thing I haven't been able to try is doing the QS Fix in VideoRedo itself, but it won't let me load the .tivo files since I don't have Tivo Desktop installed.

Does anyone have any tips on how to resolve this?

Edit: So it turns out this had to do with my wi-fi in some fashion. Although I haven't had any wi-fi troubles otherwise with the Roamio, once I hooked it up to wired ethernet, I was able to transfer all those .tivo files without a problem. (The lone recording I still had trouble transferring I was able to decrypt with kmttg and transfer over.)


----------

